# how do I start hellanzb as a daemon?



## papelboyl1 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's been mentioned in the hellanzb website that I can start hellanzb as daemon. I've searched the net but I cannot find any guide/tutorial on how to do this. The hellanzb homepage is very sparse on info as well.

Can you please help? *T*hank you.


----------

